
The Oracle-Google Case Will Decide the Future of Software - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/oracle-google-case-will-decide-future-software
======
Kristine1975
Re title: Only in the US. The rest of the world will be fine.

Until there's a trade agreement that exports the verdict to other countries...

